# chip for 600hp? buying a gto



## msgts96 (Mar 31, 2007)

I test drove a 6m goat, and while on the ride, salesman said that a dude in service dept knows of a chip for the ls2's that will make them push 600horse. is this fairy-tale?
- By the way, just waiting on the misses to come home, so i can take her out in the 06 phantom black 6m gto at the stealer, so she can fall in love and i can buy it!


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Uh, no....unless he doesn't know the difference between a blower and a chip.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I got screwed!

I dropped 10k into my '05 and I got 468 @ The Wheel!

ALL I NEEDED WAS A CHIP [email protected][email protected]#$%^o r&udrt


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

I would call BS on this chip... I've also been having people try to tell me about chips but I just tune out and nod... ah huh, oh yeah, cool. 





MJMALLEO said:


> I got screwed!
> 
> I dropped 10k into my '05 and I got 468 @ The Wheel!
> 
> ALL I NEEDED WAS A CHIP [email protected][email protected]#$%^o r&udrt


I 
By 10k you mean 10,000 US dollars? because if you put that into it and only got 468 you must have serious problems... by chip flash do you mean tune? because thats a givin with any bolt on.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

ya I spent 200 dollars on this chip for my cavalier, dude it got me 400hp. I took it to the dealer they installed it and he said my car had 400hp, but that they tuned my car so I wouldn't have any "burning out" issues, THANK GOD. But no really total worth the money, IMO.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh I did a lot of other stuff. Headers, Clutch, Drag Bags, Slicks in back
Stuff just added up quicker then I realized

As far as horsepower goes,

I did the Manga Charger and Tune Up, That got me 468 at the wheel, which I am quite pleased with.

I am putting a cam in end of next month I do believe


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

MJMALLEO said:


> Oh I did a lot of other stuff. Headers, Clutch, Drag Bags, Slicks in back
> Stuff just added up quicker then I realized
> 
> As far as horsepower goes,
> ...


Shooting for 500 at the wheels?
:cheers 
I'd be pleased with 468rwhp also:agree


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

msgts96 said:


> I test drove a 6m goat, and while on the ride, salesman said that a dude in service dept knows of a chip for the ls2's that will make them push 600horse. is this fairy-tale?
> - By the way, just waiting on the misses to come home, so i can take her out in the 06 phantom black 6m gto at the stealer, so she can fall in love and i can buy it!


If this is true (it isn't), you will spend several thousand dollars upgrading the rest of the drivetrain to be able to drive the GTO more than 5 miles. Oh yeah, you'll need a 4L65E to start with , as the T56 will not live long with that kind of power.


----------



## germanchris85 (Mar 20, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> ya I spent 200 dollars on this chip for my cavalier, dude it got me 400hp. I took it to the dealer they installed it and he said my car had 400hp, but that they tuned my car so I wouldn't have any "burning out" issues, THANK GOD. But no really total worth the money, IMO.


What chip? can i get it for my 04 Goat?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

msgts96 said:


> I test drove a 6m goat, and while on the ride, salesman said that a dude in service dept knows of a chip for the ls2's that will make them push 600horse. is this fairy-tale?
> - By the way, just waiting on the misses to come home, so i can take her out in the 06 phantom black 6m gto at the stealer, so she can fall in love and i can buy it!


Don't feel bad, but I laughed my ass off at this. If you get the GTO, don't go back to that BS dealer without talking to the general manager on the phone first. Tell him what you were told and that because of it you’re going to buy a GTO at another dealer. I'm sure they don't want to lose a GTO sale, so you might get more off. Oh oh, better yet, get a ‘We Owe’ that states you’ll hit 600 crank HP – LOL. I bet that will get them going.

You should be pissed as hell at their BS.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Whoever told you there is a 200 hp "magic beans" chip needs his twig and berries removed, then forced to work at a Ford dealership...


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I may be wrong, but Pro Dyno, who I take my car to, makes the cams themselves specifically for the charger I have, he claims Ill have 510 at the wheel when done, the dyno sheet will tell


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> If this is true (it isn't), you will spend several thousand dollars upgrading the rest of the drivetrain to be able to drive the GTO more than 5 miles. Oh yeah, you'll need a 4L65E to start with , as the T56 will not live long with that kind of power.


What is the difference? Transmission? Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> What is the difference? Transmission? Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks


4L65 is the auto in the 05/06. It's the 4L60 in the 04 auto GTO, but with upgraded parts for durability. The other is the 6 speed manual that’s the same for 04-06.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> What is the difference? Transmission? Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks



As Mike V said, the 4L65E is the auto tranny in the 05/06. It's also used in GM's light trucks. If you really intend to try and put 600HP in a GTO (and I don't know why you would) the auto can be built to withstand more punishment than the T56 manual. Also, the auto can be a little more forgiving to other driveline components. Speaking of which, you will need new driveshaft, u-joints, diff, axles. Then you can take it to a body shop and have the rear fenders done because the GTO will not do much with 600HP and the stock 235/245 tires. Unless of course, you want to just do donuts and smoke tires to impress high school kids.

I assume this horsepower lust is driven by a desire to drag race. You might be better served by something with a solid rear axle (Mustang, Fbody). As many devotee's of the 10 second race on this forum will tell you, the wheel hop when trying to drag race a stock GTO with IRS is bad enough. Add 50% more power and you'll be spending money to "fix" (or cripple, depending how you see it) the indepentent rear suspension.

Put 3-4 grand into suspension mods and you'll have a totally safe & streetable 400HP car you can road race on weekends.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------

